# Picnic Time!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Saturday, June 23, is Northcentral Maltese Rescue's annual picnic. If you're in IL/WI/IN/MN/IA, please consider joining us for the day. All dogs under 20 pounds are welcome.


For information, please go to NMR's website: https://malteserescue.homestead.com/


And, as always, donations are always welcome to help fluffs in need!


----------

